# Waves VSTs - dynamite sale prices



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It is easy to get so focused that we overlook the obvious good deals, like in the banner ads running on HTS this weekend. Waves Audio, maker of some of the best VST plug-ins in the business, has some killer good prices right now. HTS members more focused on audio/studio/mixing type work take note. Their newer products do not require the iLoc for licensing anymore. Even budget and project studios can afford professional plug-ins at these prices. Their Silver bundle includes a good convolution reverb. Okay, I sound like an ad myself now - just pointing out a good deal when I see it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed. One of my closest friends since literally the age of 5 has worked for Waves for a number of years and they offer an excellent product.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

